# Vendor Certifications ( MCSE) acceptance by ACS



## shivendrachoubey (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello all,

I had a query regarding vendor certifications like Microsoft or Cisco. Let me explain my background first.
I have a non-ICT degree i.e. Bachelors of science and 6 years of IT experience. I am planning to apply under SOL 263111. My questions are:

1) If i complete the Vendor Certification would it be considered along with my 6 years IT experience and would i be able to claim 10 points for education plus 10 points for my experience. ( I am planning to do the certification this year).

2) Is my calculation correct:
25 points for age
10 point for english
10 points for education ( vendor certification counted as AQF Diploma)
10 points for work exp ( 6 years work exp in last 10 years) 

I would be really grateful if someone could provide any information regarding my queries. Thanks!


----------



## shivendrachoubey (Feb 22, 2016)

anyone?


----------



## starwin4u (Jul 22, 2015)

shivendrachoubey said:


> anyone?


I dont think you would get points for Skilled Experience, if you check ACS site it clearly says post certify experience and one term called Skills met date...


----------



## shivendrachoubey (Feb 22, 2016)

but i will get 10 points for education, right? no points for work exp though. So if a complete the certification, i won't have to go through RPL route. Am i right?


----------



## shivendrachoubey (Feb 22, 2016)

Seniors, please help!


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

they might only deduct 4 years work experience instead of 6. you can check the list of certifications they approve. I am too working on same code as you are via rpl. so lets hope for good.


----------



## Ravi K (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi, did you guys did the certification instead of 6 years did they reduce 4 or 5 years . Even I hold non ict degree and planning to do MCSD to avoid rpl and 6 years of cutting


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

Hey,

Section 9 of ACS skill assessment guide states 

The following list outlines Microsoft Certifications accepted by the ACS. Certifications must be valid at the time of submission. 

A copy of your latest Microsoft Transcript and your Microsoft Transcript ID and Access Code are
required to have your certification assessed https://mcp.microsoft.com/Anonymous/Transcript/Validate

Microsoft Certified Solutions Expert - All certifications
Microsoft Certified Solutions Developer - All certifications

Microsoft Certified Professional (MCP) & Microsoft Certified Solutions Associate (MCSA) certifications are not accepted by the ACS. 

https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf


In Addition, ACS will usually deduct two years from your experience in order to make it equivalent to Australian Standards. Unfortunately, you will left with four years.


----------



## Ravi K (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi Agustan, 
https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf

As per this I could see that they will reduce 5 years of your experience as per section 4. Under diploma and vendor certifications


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

Ravi K said:


> Hi Agustan,
> https://more.acs.org.au/__data/asse...ills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf
> 
> As per this I could see that they will reduce 5 years of your experience as per section 4. Under diploma and vendor certifications


You are right.


----------



## ravirockz (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi Aghausman,

Did you apply your ACS through Vendor certification, If so please let me know.


----------



## aghausman (May 23, 2015)

ravirockz said:


> Hi Aghausman,
> 
> Did you apply your ACS through Vendor certification, If so please let me know.



Hey,

Before reading this post I wasn't aware that ACS accepts Vendor certificate. I was under impression that it is only to prove your point stronger. 

In my case, ACS recognize my fours years bachelor's degree as three years associate degree which was a major reduction of points in my case. 

They reduced five points from education and reduce five years from my experience as mentioned by Ravi K.


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Smarffy said:


> they might only deduct 4 years work experience instead of 6. you can check the list of certifications they approve. I am too working on same code as you are via rpl. so lets hope for good.


Hi,

From what I gather, he holds a Non-ICT diploma, which allow him to go over RPL for a Skill Assessment. 

This way, I understand that ACS might decrease from 8 to 6 years, and that depends on his Diploma recognition , right?


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

shivendrachoubey said:


> 2) Is my calculation correct:
> 25 points for age
> 10 point for english
> 10 points for education ( vendor certification counted as AQF Diploma)
> 10 points for work exp ( 6 years work exp in last 10 years)


For that , my understanding is go over RPL instead 

*Wondering must you recognized Non-ICT Diploma somewhere or it's just copy it to ACS ?*


----------

